# Car Covers Damage Paint



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

I do not have a garage and I want to try and protect my car as best as possible. I have heard mixed reviews about car covers.

Do they hurt the paint? Are they a help?

Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

HG132 said:


> I do not have a garage and I want to try and protect my car as best as possible. I have heard mixed reviews about car covers.
> 
> Do they hurt the paint? Are they a help?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback...


They help against the birds and sap and sun. Could they hurt the paint? Yes. Drag one across a dirty car while putting it on and in the log run you can get scratches. :dunno:

dj


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

The more expensive covers have very soft liners, Noah is one that I had for my cars and they are great. However car covers are not for dirty cars, if you put one on a dirty surface and then have to drag in off yes its going to cause some marring.

Other than that they are great IMO


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

covers will cause marring no matter what. When the cover is on the car, the slightest breeze will cause it to move, and any dust or dirt under it will move along with the cover scratching the surface, and there is no way to get the cover air-tight so it doesn't move a millimeter. Your best bet is to keep it nice and clean...


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Two-cover system*

During high winds the use of this system will avoid paint surface marring from the cover being buffered by high force winds

a) *Dustop ***8482;-* 4 layer cover with maximum dust protection and its soft inner layer protects paint.

b) *Weathersheild***8482; HD-* primarily for intense sun environments and long-term storage provides optimum protection from a multi-layer breathable (heavyweight) fabric.

Note- **** 8482 = a trade mark;* I have no idea why a registered trade mark should be subjected to censorship?

*An extract from one of a series of in-depth, unbiased detailing articles © TOGWT ***8482; Ltd Copyright 2002-2009, all rights reserved.​*


----------



## autogeek (Jul 24, 2008)

As stated above, a quality car cover with a soft inner liner will not damage the paint. However, dirt and grime will. The key is to put the cover on a car that is clean and waxed. This will help prevent any possible damage from dirt and grime.

Think of the alternative, bird droppings are highly acidic and can etch into paint very quickly.


----------



## Expo BMW (May 7, 2008)

A car cover will do what it is designed to do. Don't you think the sun will be more damaging to your paint and electronics than a car cover? On a hot day you may be surprised at how cool the interior is with a car cover.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Best advice I have seen:

1. Rotate car 180 degrees, top down.
2. Carefully hang car from sky hook.
3. Hope that liquids do not leak.

Dust will accumulate on underside of car.

Brilliant???!!!


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

I have not used one, but as stated above, I'm sure they will mar if not used on a clean car. So to me I don't see a lot of use in them. Unless you wash your car and don't drive it, it will have dirt on it. I've thought about getting one for my older car, with not so great paint, for when I can't put in in my garage. So maybe for a car you're not concerned about marring they would be good for, but not for something where the paint is in good shape. IMO anyway...


----------

